# Where to buy a decent office desk?



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Having just moved into my new house I now have a room that I can use as a dedicated office. Only problem is I can't find a decent desk to go in it. Office World and Staples just seem to sell junk that looks like it should fall apart in days. Anyone know of any decent office furniture suppliers that do mail order?

Cheers,


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

MFI (really!) sell some nice stuff. I got my desk and units there and very reasonably priced too.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

IKEA. Without a doubt make the most sturdy flat pack furniture (I think).

Rhod


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

Do Ikea do mail order? I'd have to somehow get it back from London to Southampton and I'm after something quite large.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> IKEA. Â Without a doubt make the most sturdy flat pack furniture (I think).
> 
> Rhod


ARRRGGGHHHHHHH!!!!

Somebody said the 'I' word.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Do Ikea do mail order? I'd have to somehow get it back from London to Southampton and I'm after something quite large.


They certainly do deliveries. Don't know how much it will be down to Soton though. 
Or you could go down to B&Q, buy some MDF and some screws, and make your own.


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Viking Direct do good stuff. Just make sure you ask for the Sale Catalogue price. Next day delivery as well.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I bought a desk from Habitat a few months back. Green frosted glass top and two oak tressles with draws to support. I think it was about Â£250ish.

I know every man and his dog has Habitat stuff but It looks OK, so Mrs says, and she is quite fussy.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I would rather buy furniture from Argos after the 'amazing' customer support of the 'I' place... :-/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I would rather buy furniture from Argos after the 'amazing' customer support of the 'I' place... Â :-/


Wot that Lithuanian designer?


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Wot that Lithuanian designer?


lol, yep him...


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2002)

> Or you could go down to B&Q, buy some MDF and some screws, and make your own.


You've been watching floppy haired Lawrence on Changing Rooms haven't you?

I've bought small stuff from Ikea before and just found it a stressful experience. Foreign companies trading in the UK is fair enough but at least get some staff that speak English!

Will check out Viking later. Thanks.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> I've bought small stuff from Ikea before and just found it a stressful experience. Foreign companies trading in the UK is fair enough but at least get some staff that speak English!


Ditto.

I had an office chair, & the wheels would split & fall apart. I asked them for some more, which took one of the gimps over two hours to find. I got home to find they didnt fit, so took to drilling the base out so that they do fit. grrr


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I still think IKEA is the best. Compared to the sturdyness of what the other places chuck out IKEA is miles ahead (i.e. Argos and MFI - The Argos set of draws I have is utter shite - they must store all their furniture in a damp room cus all the chip board is warped and the draws open on their own and..and.....   ). Does depend on how you build it though. Never had any problems with IKEA(even with customer services) but never needed anything delivered.

Website doesn't have all there products so going to a shop would be best (but not at the weekend or even next week (which is half term I think)).

Rhod


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

It's highly likely that the foreign staff you mentioned were indeed British citizens. It's unlikely that any Scandinavian couldn't speak english (far better than you or I - given my experience of living in Norway). Personally both BergerKing and McD in Oxford have no English native speakers. Depends where the store is and the density of 'English as a second language' population.

Rhod


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

If you go to ikea, go after 7 pm on a week night. It's open till 10. Last time I went I didn't have to queue, and the roads are quiet by then too. If you go on a Sunday, you're stupid.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Mccord do some fairly nice items...have bought a few items from them...quality always seems really good...maybe worth a look

http://www.emccord.co.uk/gus/catego...AML9G2ED115XUFW1AP3BWU0&cat_id=35541&zone_id=


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> IKEA. Â Without a doubt make the most sturdy flat pack furniture (I think).
> 
> Rhod


I wouldn't recommend them for desks. The one I got pissed me off so much cos it wobbled like crazy. Ended up taking it to the tip... :-/


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Chaplins,
Habitat,
Cargo Homeshop,
Aero furniture,
Ocean-uk.com,
The Conran Shop (V.cool)
Loot one of Saddams palaces?

Theres more but I can't think

Dave


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

> Do Ikea do mail order? I'd have to somehow get it back from London to Southampton and I'm after something quite large.


They will be doing mail order very soon......



> Website doesn't have all there products so going to a shop would be best


Along with the full catalogue....

Justin


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

Andy

Why didn't you say!! My boyfriend sells Italian "Style and Flair" Office furniture, delivered to your door! It is actually commercial stuff he normally fits-out Blue Chip Companies, therefore very sturdy and every time you move it it will stay the same shape ( Which I can't say that will be achieved with the alternatives suggested!) and the company (Fantoni) actually make the mdf core and laminates for many other companies.

IM me to remind me of your address and I will send you some product literature. We are moving too and I am in the process of sorting out my own office. So we should able to achieve some delivery discounts, as its all shipped direct from the factory in Italy.

Check out http://www.fantoni.it/english/index.html

Meta is a nice range.......


----------

